# Schnurkorb???



## gerätenarr (6. Juli 2005)

Fragen an die Benutzer:
Wann braucht ein Fliegenfischer so etwas, für welche Bedingungen ist der Schnurkorb ein "muß"? |kopfkrat 


Welche Hersteller kommen in Frage und welches Material (Kunststoff o.a.) soll man benutzen? 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Einen Schnurkorb braucht Du, wenn Du die Schnur nicht auf dem Boden ablegen kannst oder willst. Das wäre z.B. an der Ostsee, wo Du sonst dauernd Tang in der Schnur hast oder aber wenn die Strömung dir immer die Schnur wegreisst etc.

Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller, IMHO geht allerdings nichts über die gute alte Orvis-Wanne. Das dumme ist nur, Orvis weiss dass das Ding gut ist und nimmt entsprechend Geld dafür. Wenn Du allerdings nicht dazu neigst den Korb mit dem Auto zu überfahren, in Feuer zu werfen oder ihn auf dem Truppenübungsplatz in der Panzespur zu vergessen, dann sollte der eigendlich ewig halten.

http://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/9280


----------



## funster (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Für die Küste eine feine Sache, ich gewinne an Wurfweite mit Schnurkorb weil sich die Schnur leichter schießen läßt als wenn sie im Wasser liegt.
Ich hatte mal so ein schlabberiges Teil von Ron Thomsen, nicht so toll.
Der Beste ist schon der von Orvis. 
Wenn Du allerdings in der Ostsee stehst und ne schöne Welle in die Wanne schwappt, haut dir das Ding ganz gut auf die Klöten. 

Kannst dir übrigens auch einen basteln ->    

www.meerforellenfischer.de/

Gruß
funster


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Wer 65 Euro für das Orvis Ding bezahlt, müsste eigentlich bestraft werden. Ich habe das Ding in natura gesehen, aber nicht wirklich toll.
Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren selbst meinen Schnurkorb gebastelt, der einzige Trick ist die Verwendung von langen, flexiblen Kabelbindern am Boden. Dann hat man selbst mit monofiler Schussschnur kaum Probleme.
Geschlossene Körbe sind eigentlich unsinnig, das Problem ist wenn man auf so einen typischen Meerforellenstein sich stellen will hat man erst einmal den ganzen Korb voller Wasser ..
Ich habe daher schon überall Löcher angebracht, noch besser ist ein "offener" Korb so wie mein Kumpel einen hat (Einkaufskorb auch mit flexiblen Kabelbindern).

Das ist meiner, bevor ich Löcher gebohrt und einen besseren Gürtel angebracht habe (das Foto ist 2 Jahre alt) :







Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Tisie (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Moin, moin,

ich kann mich Torsten nur anschließen, wer so viel Geld für die Orvis-Plastewanne ausgibt, muß anscheinend nicht hart genug dafür arbeiten  ... aber mit den Fliegenruten ist das ja das gleiche, da wird einem auch in jedem frischen Katalog erzählt, daß man unbedingt das neue Wunderstöckchen braucht, um Fische zu fangen  |kopfkrat 

Ich habe meinen Schußkorb auch mit Kabelbindern ausgestattet ... allerdings würde ich bei meinem nächsten Schußkorb etwas dünnere Kabelbinder verwenden, als bei meinem aktuellen Modell:









BTW, ein Schußkorb leistet nicht nur beim Weitwerfen an der Küste gute Dienste, auch beim Pirschen am Fluß ist so ein Teil sehr hilfreich. Man ist ständig wurfbereit und die Schnur kann nicht an Pflanzen und Ästen hängen bleiben.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@ Thorsten,

das mit den Löchern hatte ich auch schon mal probiert, hat sich aber IMHO als kontraproduktiv herausgestellt. Das schöne an nem geschlossenen Schnurkorb ist ja, dass Du, wenn Du ein wenig weiter reinwatest, trotzdem noch deine Schnur im Trockenen ablegen kannst. Aber da gibts sicher geteilte Meinungen...

Schön mal zu hören, dass ich nicht hart genug für mein Geld arbeite! Vielleicht ändere ich ja mal was daran. Hat jemand n Job im Steinbruch für mich?


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi Tobsn,

Das hatte ich mir zu Anfang auch gedacht, hat sich aber nicht in der Praxis bewährt. Das Problem ist, z.B. wenn Welle kommt ist der Korb sofort voll. Und wir machen das meistens so, dass wir so tief wie möglich am Riff reinwaten, fast dass wir Wasser ziehen und uns dann auf einen Stein stellen. Und da ist schon lange Land unter beim Schusskorb angesagt ..
Das geniale bei einem solchen Schusskorb ist, wenn du monofile Schussschnur (-> Flat Beam) verwendest, die Schur selbst unter Wasser im Korb bleibt. D.h. du brauchst nicht aufspulen. Vor allem im direkten Vergleich zum Orvis Korb weniger Verwicklungen ..

Wie Matthias schreibt verwende ich den auch beim normalen Angeln vom Ufer (Barsch/Hecht) aus, weil ich dann nicht andauernt am Schilf etc. hängenbleibe.

Liegt vielleich auch an unserer Ossi Mentalität, dass wir etwas geizig sind  

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Ich hatte auch erst einen "Selbstgebauten"  habe mir dann den Orvis zugelegt und bin voll zufrieden.

Auf den Zusammenhang "Arbeit  - Schusskorb" gehe ich nicht weiter ein.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Michael Pohl (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Habe auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Löchern im Boden, da dadurch,
zumindest tiefer stehend, die komplette Zeit Wasser im Korb war und die Schnur
kreuz und quer verknotet alles andere als gut schiessen konnte... 
Einen besseren Schnurkorb als den von Orvis kenne ich nicht...wer aber Bock auf
Eigenbau hat solls einfach machen, so superschwer isses ja nun wirklich
nicht...ich habe mir in jedem Fall den Orvis gekauft, da ich nicht wusste wohin
mit der Kohle...vor ein paar Jahren war er aber auch noch günstiger...


----------



## ducati (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

War für ne paar Tage zum Fischen und hatte meinen selbstgebauten aus dem Kinderhocker (Wanne)von Ikea z.H vergessen also blieb mir nur übrig ohne, oder einen Kaufen ich habe mir einen gekauft weil ich es bei starker Strömung  anstrengend finde ohne zu fischen und von Kraut oder Algen ganz zu schweigen.Ich finde den Orvis eigentlich perfekt,aber der Preis ist echt ne Frechheit ....die lachen sich doch tot bei jedem verkauftem Korb.


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Willkommen an Bord Michael Pohl #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

...anner Kyst immer mit Körbchen.....auch ich besitze mittlerweile ein wunderschönes Exemplar von Orvis.....( hart an meinem Firmenschreibtisch erschlummert  :q )
Wenn ich tief wate, dann wird kurzerhand der Gürtel geöffnet und das "Körbchen" logger vor mir hergeschoben...... lässt sich sogar noch reinstrippen, aber das ist sicher nicht die Regel, denn wann wate ich in der Ostsee schonmal sooo tief, dass mir da Wasser reinschaufelt  ;+ 
An der Trave, oder anderen Flüssen/Seen reicht es in der Regel aus, die Schnur in der Hand abzulegen.....Doppelzug ist da auch meist nicht von Nöten   
Ausser vielleicht beim Hechtstreamern, aber da hab' ich auch'n Boot unterm Hintern  #h


----------



## Medo (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

....Orvis-Katzenklo macht den faulsten Angler froh!

und von wegen nicht hart genug arbeiten.....

.... wozu auch? man muss es doch zeigen wenn es einem gut geht 

zitat: liegt wohl an der ossi-menta.....

jetzt verstehe ich den zusammenhang nicht mehr|kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Moin,

ohje, da habe ich ja was losgetreten    ... also ich wollte mit meinem Satz 





			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> wer so viel Geld für die Orvis-Plastewanne ausgibt, muß anscheinend nicht hart genug dafür arbeiten  ...


 niemandem auf die Füße treten. Sorry, wenn das irgendwie so rübergekommen ist, aber ich dachte, ich hätte das mit dem Smily genügend entschärft  |kopfkrat ... ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß mir mein (mehr oder weniger   ) schwer erarbeitetes Geld zu schade ist, um so viel davon für diese Orvis Plastewanne auszugeben. Alles geklärt?!

Nochmal zu den Löchern ... ich habe die Löcher in meinem Schußkorb (wo die Kabelbinder befestigt sind) sogar extra abgedichtet und zwar aus genau dem von Tobsn und Michael angesprochenen Punkt. Wenn man nicht zu tief watet und keine hohen Wellen sind, kommt so auch kein Wasser in den Korb und wirft die Schnurklänge durcheinander.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Das ihr euch nicht schämt!  
Verstehe ich nicht, sind Matthias und ich die Einzigen Kreativen hier?

Also wirklich, das Or*** Ding kostet in der Herstelleung mit Sicherheit unter 1 Euro. Ich denke mal die können immer noch den Preis verlangen eben weil der trotzdem dafür gekauft wird. Ich sag mal wenn der Korb 15 oder 20 Euro kosten würde wäre das immer noch zu viel, aber gerade noch an der Schmerzgrenze. 

Die Deutschen werden extra noch abgezockt, bei Orvis.com kostet der Korb 50 Dollar und bei llbean gibts einen (für mich optisch besseren) für 20 Dollar.

Aber ist doch eigentlich ziemlich einfach sich einen Korb zu basteln .. ob geschlossen oder offen ist hier sicher Geschmackssache.
Das Argument der Haltbarkeit zieht nicht, habe meinen jetzt sicher über 120 Tage im Einsatz. Naja, wenn man sich so ein Ding kauft muss man es wohl auch schön reden können #h 

An dem Orvis Korb hat mich gestört das er viel zu flach ist, das mag mit normalen Fliegenschnüren oder schwimmender Runningline klappen aber Flat Beam würde zu leicht rausspringen. Das hat sich auch bestätigt als unser Kumpel viel mehr Verhedderungen hatte als wir mir unseren Körben, er hatte dann die Idee den Orvis Korb mir Kabelbindern zu verzieren :q 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Stingray (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Moin Moin

Ich gebe für die ORVIS Wanne nicht einen Cent aus ! Bekomme sie einfach am 15.07. von meiner Lüdden geschenkt |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kea (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Was ist denn jetzt genau der Nachteil des Schnurkorbs von Rob...? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Korb, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, so eine Babywanne vor dem Bauch ist nicht sonderlich bequem. Die "Soft"-Variante mit dem Netzboden stell ich mir angenehmer und weniger aufdringlich vor. Ich suche einen Korb für das Angeln vom Ufer aus, Binnengewässer und Klasse 5/6.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@Diggler:


> ( hart an meinem Firmenschreibtisch erschlummert  :q  )


Hab nix anderes erwartet...  #h

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß ich irgendwann in den sauren Apfel beißen, und den Orvis kaufen muss...  |kopfkrat 

Hatte bis jetzt auch den "Schwabbelkorb" von Ron Thomsen in Gebrauch, nachdem dieser an der Küste gänzlich versagt hat und letztens auch beim fischen am nichtbewatbaren aber sehr verwachsenen Bach beim kleinsten WIndhauch mit "Schnurüberbord" glänzte hab ich in einem Anfall von spontaner Wut im Keller in die Ecke gepfeffert... Da fallen jetzt so langsam die Spinnen über ihn her (Verdient hat er's der Scheisskerl!! )

Habe mir erstmal in Ermangelung von übrigen 60 Tacken (Gerade umgezogen, gesplittet in Haupt und Nebenwohnsitz und somit nicht unbedingt preiswert ) erstmal einen Korb für 10€ Materialkosten und ner Stunde Arbeit selbst gebaut...
Also kleine Wäschewanne, Gurt und Sitzen von Silikonspritzen... funktioniert ganz gut ist nur nicht so ultrabequem und wenn man schon in Wathose und Weste mit angehängtem Kescher und sontwas für Gedöns im Wasser steht, muss ich mich nicht noch mit nem unbequemen Schnurkorb belasten...

Noch aber zögere ich beim Orvis, der Preis is' einfach nur "Echt Heftig" für so ein Stück "Plaste"...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Diggler:
> 
> Hab nix anderes erwartet...  #h
> 
> ...



... wir haben alle bei dem Preis gekotzt, aber wat mut, dat mut !

Frei nach dem Motto:

Bist du Boardie und Fliegenfischer dann hast du:

Orvis Schusskorb und einen "Selbstgebauten als Protest gegen den Preis |kopfkrat  #6"
Als Schnur: 
Basstaper oder Pounch oder EDP oder wie die heißt (ich steh ja auf Bustapper), 
ne Grey´s Rute (und als Zweitrute eine Loomis, Sage, RST , Hardy, Loop, Guideline, Powell , etc.) :q 
und eine "Plastikrolle (z.B. okuma) und ne gute Rolle, z. B. Battenkill, Loop, XLA oder die, die ich fische |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  achja, Vosseler geht auch noch.

So !!! wer dieses Getackle nicht besitzt, der mag zwar trotzdem ein guter Fliegenfischer sein - aber leider kein guter "Boardie"
Sorry Mister  |supergri  |supergri  :m 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben alle bei dem Preis gekotzt, aber wat mut, dat mut !
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> ...


Er nu' wieder   |rolleyes


----------



## AndreasG (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben alle bei dem Preis gekotzt, aber wat mut, dat mut !
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> ...




Stephan, alter Luftknotenkönig !  :m 

Dann oute ich mich jetzt mal als schlechten Boardi.
Die RST M1 ist verkauft und über die Vosseler DC4 ist einer drüber gefahren, zum Einsatz kommen nun Rute und Rolle von Greys und der selbstgebaute Schußkorb. Die Meeräschenlehrstunde am Samstag ist dir sicher.  :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## peterSbizarre (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@steffen





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> und Sitzen von Silikonspritzen...


wie hast du die befestigt?


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @steffenwie hast du die befestigt?


Mit Spaxschrauebn von unten durche den Boden des Korbes, Silikon in die Spitzen gespritzt und auf die Schrauben gesteckt. das ganze durchtrocknen lassen. Jetzt sitzen die Dinger bombenfest im Gewinde der Schrauben.


----------



## peterSbizarre (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@steffen

die nippel mit silikon füllen... was anderes geht wahrscheinlich nicht. 
danke für den tipp.

ich hatte meine 2mal geklebt. einmal mit 2k-kleber, dann mit silikon. jedes mal sind sie wieder abgefallen, weil der boden meines korbes flexibel ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@peter:
jup, alle anderen Überlegungen die Dinger zu befestigen hab ich beim Überlegen des "Wie Mach ich's mir" verworfen, weil ich zum Schluss des "Nichthaltens" gekommen bin, alternativ kann man sich im Baumarkt auch ganz kleine Trichter kaufen (bei OBI sind diese rot und kosten pro Stück 50 Cent, davon 6 Stück ebenso befestigt (mit Silikon ausgespritzt) oder die Schraube von unten etwas dicker wählen, daß sie gerade so im dünnen Teil des Trichters greift, könnte auch gehen... ich denke aber, daß die Spitzen der Silikontuben besser funzen (diese kann man auch einzeln nachkaufen (ohne Silikontube) falls man nicht genügend zur Hand hat.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Solche Trichter gehen auch, bin selbst aber sehr zufrieden mit flexiblen Kabelbindern. Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie der Flexistripper von Fries.

http://www.fries-rods.dk/lang/uk/flexi_stripper.htm

Die Kabelbinder federn nach vorn beim Abschiessen.
Damit konnte ich meine Verhedderungen drastisch reduzieren ..

Die Biegung zum Körper bekommt man ganz gut mit einem Heissluftfön hin.


Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Spaxschrauebn von unten durche den Boden des Korbes, Silikon in die Spitzen gespritzt und auf die Schrauben gesteckt. das ganze durchtrocknen lassen. Jetzt sitzen die Dinger bombenfest im Gewinde der Schrauben.


Wie ihr ja sicherlich wist, baue ich auch Watkescher - 
d.h. ich kenn mich "handwerklich aus'"

Wenn die Spitzen nicht fest sitzen - klebt mit Silikon oder Sekundenkleber einen 8ér oder 10ér Holzdüdel ein - warten bis dat Dingens wirklich fest ist 
und dann die Schraube rein !!!

Gruss an die "Hobbytheker"

von J.Pütz  :q  :q  :q 

P.S.: "Ohrwiissss 4 ewer" |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr ja sicherlich wist, baue ich auch Watkescher -
> d.h. ich kenn mich "handwerklich aus'"
> 
> Wenn die Spitzen nicht fest sitzen - klebt mit Silikon oder Sekundenkleber einen 8ér oder 10ér Holzdüdel ein - warten bis dat Dingens wirklich fest ist
> ...


Jup, das geht auch, aber bis jetzt hält das mit Spaxschrauben alleine echt gut, schrauben etwas dicker wählen, dann greift das Gewinde besser im noch weichen Silikon.

Mit Dübeln kann man natürlich kleinere Schrauben nehmen und somit das Gewicht der Gesamtkonstruktion reduzieren, guter Tip "J.Pütz" #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

...jau unser Stephan ist schon fast'n kleiner McGuyver....aber eben nur fast  :q 

@ AndreasG  #6 

aber mehr sach ich nich...weistt ja : "Wer im Glashaus sitzt"  :q  :q 

@ Steffen

..wieso nix anderes erwartet  |kopfkrat 
Entweder ich mache immer einen schläfrigen Eindruck auf Dich, oder aber Dir geht es nicht viel anders und Du meinst das ich es eben genauso kann  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ..wieso nix anderes erwartet  |kopfkrat
> Entweder ich mache immer einen schläfrigen Eindruck auf Dich, oder aber Dir geht es nicht viel anders und Du meinst das ich es eben genauso kann  |supergri  |supergri


Letzteres ist der Fall Vossi  Ich verdiene mein Geld auch am liebsten im Schlaf, Büroschlaf ist ja der Gesündeste Schlaf überhaupt


----------



## Michael Pohl (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@Truttafriend

Danke.


@kea

Anfangs ist es tatsächlich schon ein merkwürdiges Gefühl mit soner Wanne
vor der Wanne  , man gewöhnt sich aber wirklich schnell daran...und irgendwann
merkste es garnicht mehr und kannst fast nicht mehr ohne...

@alle Bastelspezies

hier ne kleine Anleitung: http://www.fish-dudes.com/tackle/tipps/basket/basket.htm

würde aber in jedem Fall, wie bereits von Torsten geschrieben, mit dem Fön
die "Pockenseite" runden...


----------



## torstenhtr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Ich denke mal Ian hat meinen Korb nachgebaut, ich habe den ja auch in seinem alten Forum gezeigt. Einzig die Kabelbinder würde ich eher nach vorn anordnen, die sollen ja auch nach vorne federn. Der offene Korb im Foto ist fast identisch mit dem von meinem Kumpel.
Prinzipiell kann man sich 2 Körbe bauen, einen geschlossenen und einen offenen. Bisher brauchte ich halt keinen geschlossenen (und vom Ufer aus ist es Wurst)..

Die Idee ist übrigens uralt, in Ed Jaworowski's Buch "The Cast" ist auch ein Korb mit Kabelbindern zu sehen und das ist von 1990.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Maddin (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Mensch Leute.....

ihr gebt so viel Kohle für euer Getackle aus (ich schätze einfach mal ganz frech die meisten so ein...).......da kann man doch für so eine Plastikschüssel auch ein büschn was hinblättern, oder?  :q 

Bei einer Lebenserwartung von...sagen wir mal 75 Jahren....mit 30 das Teil besorgt...Nutzungsdauer also 45 Jahre sind das 1,44 pro Jahr.....

*Ist doch fast geschenkt!!!* 

 
Euer Plastikschüsselnutzer


----------



## Medo (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @steffen
> 
> die nippel mit silikon füllen... was anderes geht wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Taaatüüüütaaaataaaa

tja... Peter das ist ja sehr bizarre|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Lebenserwartung von...sagen wir mal 75 Jahren....mit 30 das Teil besorgt...Nutzungsdauer also 45 Jahre sind das 1,44 pro Jahr.....
> 
> *Ist doch fast geschenkt!!!*
> 
> ...



Also Martin,
wenn ich Dich nicht kennen würde würde ich meinen Du bist ein fischender Steuerberater mit angeschlossenem Schnurablagekorbversandhandel:q  :q  :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Michael Pohl (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leute.....
> 
> ihr gebt so viel Kohle für euer Getackle aus (ich schätze einfach mal ganz frech die meisten so ein...).......da kann man doch für so eine Plastikschüssel auch ein büschn was hinblättern, oder? :q
> 
> ...


 

Tach Maddin,

Du hast vollkommen recht...es ist einfach müssig darüber zu reden...wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf...bei meinen 5 Rollen, meinen 6 E-Spulen, 7 Ruten ?...es ist halt mein grosses Hobby !!! ...und da bezahle ich auch mal für besonders schöne Fliegen "Bordellpreise" oder für eine bessere Plastik-Salat-Schüssel 98.- DM (damals !)...ab sofort werde ich mich jedoch niemals mehr ins Café begeben...da kostet mich nämlich der Capuccino das zehnfache wie zuhause...Unverschämtheit !


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Achso, übrigens unterstützt ihr so etwas:

http://www.countygazette.co.uk/the_west_country/archive/2004/10/07/CORNWALL_CORNWALL_NEWS_NEWS14ZM.html

Was ich davon halte steht deutlich vorne auf meinem Korb  

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hast ja recht Torsten,
wird ja wohl langsam Zeit für nen kleinen Handelskrieg.
Aber dann kommen wieder die ganzen Im- und Exportkaufleute
und heulen rum.

Na irgenwas ist ja immer...

zum 65 Euro Katzenklo kann ich nur sagen das ich im Moment stolz
wie ein echter Hamburger an meiner Eigenbauvariante No.2 verzweifele.

Mit Ablauflöcher geht das an der Küste bei nem bischen Wellengang an auf keinen Fall. Da schwimmt das ganze Tüdellüt sofort auf.
Alexander der Große zogt in solchen Fällen normalerweise das Schwert, hab ich mir sagen lassen.  

Aber mich hab Ihr hier auch bald weich geschossen.

Also werde ich auch irgendwann mit gesenkten Haupt zum Dealer
schleichen und .... #q 

Mensch, das sind ja in guter alter DM echte 126,75... Einfach unglaublich #d 



Gernot #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



> Mensch, das sind ja in guter alter DM echte 126,75... Einfach unglaublich


Jup Gernot, da blutet einem der Arsch... 

Ich muss mal suchen im www, da gabs bei Gießen (ich glaube in Lich) doch mal einen, der einen ähnlichen Korb für 30€ angeboten hat...


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Gute Idee Steffen,:m 

Da guck hier dann noch mal rein.

Gruß aus Hamburg

Gernot  #h


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo,

Naja, Gernot mein Kumpel sagt zu mir immer, wer einen Korb ohne Ablauflöcher benutzt hat keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen ..

OK, ich habe keine so extreme Meinung, ich denke mal du hast Probleme weil deine Runningline schwimmt und du keine Kabelbinder im Korb hattest. Ich nehme wie mein Kumpel ausschliesslich Flatbeam oder eine ähnliche monofile Runningline. Das ist zusammen mit einem offenen Korb die beste Kombination die ich bisher ausprobiert habe. Du kannst extrem tief waten und kriegst keine Verwicklungen, weil die Schnur selbst unter Wasser zwischen den Kabelbindern bleibt. Flatbeam nehme ich weil sehr langlebig und relativ gut zu handhaben, mit leichten Rückenwind und einem vernünftigen Schusskopf sind 30m+ drin.

Also zumindestens dieses Jahr vor Rügen musste ich so tief waten um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben, dicht genug an den Hornhecht zu kommen. 
Das Gebiet dort ist aber auch nicht gerade einfach und dieses Jahr sind wir ziemlich spät gefahren .. Klar ich könnte auch aufrollern und den Korb vor mir herschieben, aber das ist ja umständlich. 

Die erste Version von meinem Korb war geschlossen, aber wenn mal Welle kam, dann war das Ding sofort voll, und wenn du richtig tief watest und dich dann auf einen Stein stellst musst du erst mal das ganze Wasser auskippen.

Das gute am Selbstbau ist ja, das du prinzipell 2 Varianten bauen kannst. Oder einen größeren Korb für das Boot, bei den Amis LMD genannt (Line Managment Device) 

Hmm, ich will mir einen kleinen Korb zum Barschstreamern bauen, ich kann ja mal dann ein paar Bilder machen ..

Und wer 2 linke Hände hat, ich glaube es ist fast billiger sich so ein Teil aus USA schicken zu lassen (llbean) ..

Bla Bla, ich schreib mal wieder zu viel |bla: 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@Gernot:

Fliegenbinderei Martin Rau, Gießener Str. 1, 35423 Lich, Tel. u. Fax: 06404-5330, mail: fliegenbinderei.rau@t-online.de

http://www.fliegenbinderei.de/

Wie gut das teil wirklich ist, weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Naja, Gernot mein Kumpel sagt zu mir immer, wer einen Korb ohne Ablauflöcher benutzt hat keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen ..



Gebe ich gern zu, man kann ja immer noch lernen.

Der offene Korb hatte mir in der Welle einfach auch zu viel 
"Drehmoment" und die Wulf Bas Taper ist trotz der Nipel aufgeschwommen.
Und die Schrauben in den Nipeln waren keine Messingschrauben....

Du scheinst ja auschließlich Schusskopf zu fischen.
Davon hab ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung.
Aber ich bin ja lernfähig und werde das mir bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen.
Hier in Hamburg sind ja irgendwann die Hamburger Wurftage.
Vieleicht ergibt sich da ja eine Gelegenheit.

Danke Steffen, #6  der sieht ja nicht übel aus. Der Orvis ist ja auch recht schwer.

Hmm, mal überlegen, 


Gernot #h


----------



## AndreasG (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hmm ?
Also das Teil von der Fliegenbinderei erinnert mich doch sehr stark an meinen Schnurkorb den ich vor gut 3 Jahren gebaut habe, funzt 1A und würde zur Zeit schlappe 10€ an Material kosten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jkr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi 
Ob man nun einen billigen selbstgebauten oder einen teuren von Orvis nimmt ist egel aber was aus meiner Sicht extrem wichtig ist ist  dass man zwei Streifen Styropor drunter klebt so schwimt er ohne dass Wasser rein laeuft und er hat auch auch einen deutlich sicherern Stand auf rutschigem Grund.
mfg
Jan


----------



## htp55 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				jkr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ... er hat auch auch einen deutlich sicherern Stand auf rutschigem Grund.
> mfg
> Jan



|kopfkrat Dat habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## jkr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@htp55
Wenn du das Ding mal wo abstellen willst zB. auf einem glittschigem Felsen bist du dankbar wenn das nicht eigene Beine kriegt und hartes Plastik auf nassem Fels ist nun mal rutschiger als Styropor


----------



## htp55 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Ach so.


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



> Wenn du das Ding mal wo abstellen willst zB. auf einem glittschigem Felsen bist du dankbar wenn das nicht eigene Beine kriegt und hartes Plastik auf nassem Fels ist nun mal rutschiger als Styropor


 
Nur mal so nebenbei, wieso sollte man das wollen?

T


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi Tobsn,





			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so nebenbei, wieso sollte man das wollen?


na z.B. wenn man mal pullern muß oder die Heringe ordentlich zwischen den Kabelbindern einsortieren will  :q 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## emka (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				jkr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ob man nun einen billigen selbstgebauten oder einen teuren von Orvis nimmt ist egel aber was aus meiner Sicht extrem wichtig ist ist dass man zwei Streifen Styropor drunter klebt so schwimt er ohne dass Wasser rein laeuft und er hat auch auch einen deutlich sicherern Stand auf rutschigem Grund.
> mfg
> Jan


 
miste,

und ich hab mich jahrelang geärgert, dass mein orvis-korb immer von den steinen runter gerutscht ist.

ich glaub ich schreib gleich mal an orvis und bring das als verbesserungsvorschlag ein...:q 


c&df
mk


----------



## FISH-DUDE (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

moin,

michael hat meine kleine baanleitung ja schon verlinkt ... habe die kabelbinder mit absicht so angeordnet thorsten, da ich das teil seitlich zum körper trage, so geben die binder beim schießenlassen schön nach. lediglich ne leichte abrundung der wanne würde noch sinn machen. den zweiten gelochten korb hab ich mir fürs fischen in der brandung getüddelt und da hat er sich bis jetzt bewährt - mit der geschlossenen wanne hab ich einen tobsuchtsanfall nach dem anderen bekommen.

cheer & beers

Ian.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo Ian,

Stimmt, da hast du Recht, vielleicht noch besser wäre schräg 45° nach vorn. Tja da gibts genug zu experimentieren .. Mein Kumpel hat sich einen "Kabelbinderwald" gebaut, kleine Kabelbinder am Boden, dazwischen ab und zu ein Größerer.

Das Schärfste hat ja noch ein anderer Kumpel gebaut, der hat einfach Holzpflöcke angeschraubt, das sah aus wie ein Vampirfriedhof  
Hat aber auch funktioniert ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## fly-martin (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi

also ich hab auch mal so ein Teil gebaut ( denn der Orvis ist mir zu teuer ). Ich nutze ihn auch ab und an am Fluss, das schont die Schnur

guckst Du hier


----------



## Tisie (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Moin Martin,

coole Idee mit den Heißklebestiften ... allerdings solltest Du damit vielleicht besser wärmere Gefilde meiden und den Schnurkorb nicht im heißen Auto liegen lassen. Ansonsten könnte Deinen Stiften schnell die Standhaftigkeit flöten gehen   

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@ Alle


So nun habe ich meine Orvisschüssel auch #6 . Und habe keinen Cent dafür bezahlt. Nur meine Freundin muste dafür bluten |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kea (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

So, habe mir mal eine "Spülkiste" und einen "weichen" Korb von Ron Thomsen zugelegt. Bei leichten Gerät (bis Klasse 6 einschl.) reicht der "weiche" Korb völlig aus. Er ist wesentlich bequemer zu tragen und behindert die Bewegungen nicht. Die Spülkiste hingegen ist nach meinen Erfahrungen viel zu schwer und zu hart. Daher behindert sie mich stärker. Lediglich bei starkem Fliesswasser und sehr kräftigem Wind hat sie Vorteile, weil die eingebauten "Enttüddler" für einen sauberen Schnurabzug sorgen.


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo Kea und gleichzeitig: Welcome hier im AB :m 

Schön mal etwas über die angebotenen "Weichen" Schnurkörbe
zu hören.
Du nutzt den Schnurkorb aber anscheinend mehr in Fließgewässern stromabwärts gefischt,oder #c 
Andere Cracks fischen hier ohne weitere Erläuterung "harte"+"offnene- (mit Zu und Ablauf) Körbe" mit Schusskopf und Mono als Backing in der Brandung.

Ich denke gerätenarr kann sich hier mal eine weitere Frage zum Thema Schnurkorb ausdenken.

R.R.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

MOin Moin,
den "weichen Ron Thompsen" hab ich auch und nutze ihn auch...
Aber wie Gernot schon erwähnte, am Fluss und Bach und da reicht er völlig aus, und er trägt sich wirklich bequem!

Für die Küste ist wohl ein "Feststoffkorb" unerlässlich!


----------



## Albrecht (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Weichen von William Joseph besorgt und bin nicht sonderlich begeistert.

Ich benutze den Korb im Fluß (auf überspülten Wehrkronen) und vom Boot aus. Das Netz kommt mir etwas zu klein vor, aber dafür ist das Teil nicht sonderlich sperrig.

Was hat sich Orvis nur beim Design dieses Teils gedacht? Mit diesem Bauchladen um die Hüften versaut man sich ja jedes Fangfoto. 

TL,
Al


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat sich Orvis nur beim Design dieses Teils gedacht? Mit diesem Bauchladen um die Hüften versaut man sich ja jedes Fangfoto.



das siehst Du aber völlig falsch Al.....
mit dem Ding vor dem Bauch wird jedes Fangfoto richtig kultig  |supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Weichen von William Joseph besorgt und bin nicht sonderlich begeistert.
> 
> TL,
> Al




Hi Albrecht,

mich würde mal interessieren, wo deiner Meinung die Schwächen dieses Systems liegen, da ich mir auch überlege so einen anzuschaffen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Albrecht (1. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren, wo deiner Meinung die Schwächen dieses Systems liegen...



Das Schnurnetz ist ziemlich klein, die Schnur verheddert sich manchmal.
Der Gürtel ist ziemlich steif, was dazu führt daß man ihn nicht bequem seitlich umhängen kann. 
Wenn man den Gürtel normal umlegt ist die Oberkante der Korbes zu hoch um die Schnur gemütlich einzustrippen.

Die Verarbeitung ist allerdings sehr gut.


Hat jemand von euch schon das neue Orvis-"Holster" aus Schaumstoff getestet?

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...2616&cat_id=5758&subcat_id=7046&feature_id=17

TL,
Al


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi Al,

danke für die Info und sorry wegen meiner Frage.
Ich hatte eigentlich einen anderen Schnurkorb gemeint, nur zu so später Stunde die Namen verwechselt.
Ich meinte den von dem Holländer, also die Platte mit den Kabelbindern.


----------



## Ingo Dege (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Guten Tag zusammen,

dieser Thread hat schon 66 Antworten und ich hab´ sie mir nicht alle durchgelesen. Falls die Antwort hier schon mal kam, sorry!

Auf einen Schnurkorb würde ich ganz verzichten! Es gibt effektivere Möglichkeiten, die Leine zu händeln und man spart sich das Geld ( Orvis hin oder her ).
An der Lüste: i.d.R. stehen wir im Wasser. Die ersten 3-4 Meter habe ich reingestrippt und beginne mit einer neuen Schlaufe. Die ersten Meter liegen jetzt neben mir und bilden einen "Durchmesser" von ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter. Bei der neuen Schlaufe fange ich an, zu zählen: nach 4 Strips wird wieder eine neue Schlaufe begonnen, die dann nach 3 Strips endet usw..
Will ich erneut werfen, habe ich also eine lange Schlaufe im Wasser und ca. 3-4 kleinere Schlaufen in der Hand. Da die erste Schlaufe die längste, die letzte Schlaufe die kürzeste ist, kann sich nichts verheddern. Nach einem Tag Fischen und üben ist die Schnuraufnahme in "Fleisch und Blut" übergegangen und man macht sie automatisch.
Diese Aufnahme hat sich bewährt, solange man watend fischt.

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege


----------



## Tisie (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo Ingo,

verwendest Du auch monofile Runniglines? Damit kann ich mir Deine Methode nur schwer vorstellen  #d 

Was ist der eigentliche Vorteil Deiner Methode gegenüber einem Schußkorb? Was macht sie effektiver?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Also GRUNDSÄTZLICH ist nichts falsch daran, was Ingo schreibt.
ABER es ist aufs Waten beschränkt!
UND ... ICH hätte probleme, korrekt doppelzugziehend den ganzen Kram in der ziehenden Hand zu halten UND auf gute Weite zu kommen. Denn um auf selbige zu kommen führt man die Schnurhand ja beim Rückwurf der Wurfhand nach und bleibt da ganz vorzüglich an vielerlei Dingen hängen, wenn da reichlich Schnurschlaufen mit bewegt werden. Mit jedem Meter mehr den man wirft, desto mehr Schlaufen sind es, die man in der Hand hält.
Auch ich experimentiere inzwischen mit monofiler Runningline, und damit gäbe es sehr wahrscheinlich mit der Schnurschlaufenmethode mehr Schußblockierer als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Tisie (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hi Snoekbaars,





			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Also GRUNDSÄTZLICH ist nichts falsch daran, was Ingo schreibt.


Hhmmm, was ist denn nun so vorteilhaft bzw. effektiver an der Methode?


			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> ABER es ist aufs Waten beschränkt!
> UND ... ICH hätte probleme, korrekt doppelzugziehend den ganzen Kram in der ziehenden Hand zu halten UND auf gute Weite zu kommen ...


Genau die Probleme sehe ich auch. Aber selbst wenn man mit der Methode gut tüddelfrei werfen kann, würde mich die Rumeierei mit der Schnur wahrscheinlich ziemlich nerven ... glaube ich zumindest - hab's ja noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich finde die Angelei mit Schußkorb gerade so angenehm und entspannend, weil ich mich eben nicht mehr darum kümmern muß, wo die eingestrippte Schnur bleibt und mich voll und ganz auf's werfen und fischen konzentrieren kann. 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

>Hi Snoekbaars,Hhmmm, was ist denn nun so vorteilhaft bzw. effektiver an der Methode?

Gar nichts. Der Eine ist so, der andere so glücklich. Wenn man im "normalen" Wurfweitenbereich bleibt kann man so ganz gut klar kommen und trägt halt keinen Schußkorb mit sich rum.
Aber ich wollte es sehen, wenn er (Ingo) den ganzen Tag auf Mefo mit MonoRunningline (weit) wirft, evtl noch mittelprächtigen Wind von der Wurfhandseite hat und lustige kleine Wellen in kniehöhe bei evtl. sogar kräftiger Strömung/Drift dazu.
Dann könnte man möglicher Weise nach wenigen Stunden einen alten Schußkorb für einen sehr, sehr guten Preis verkaufen!! :m

>Genau die Probleme sehe ich auch. Aber selbst wenn man mit der Methode gut tüddelfrei werfen kann, würde mich die Rumeierei mit der Schnur wahrscheinlich ziemlich nerven ... glaube ich zumindest - hab's ja noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ja ... da hatte ich mich schneller an den Schußkorb gewöhnt, als dass ich mir das antun würde.

> Ich finde die Angelei mit Schußkorb gerade so angenehm und entspannend, weil ich mich eben nicht mehr darum kümmern muß, wo die eingestrippte Schnur bleibt und mich voll und ganz auf's werfen und fischen konzentrieren kann. 

Und das sehe ich im Endeffekt ganz genau so!!


----------



## Ingo Dege (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@ Snoekbaars

Das ist nicht ganz richtig! Du kannst das ganze auch am Ufer versuchen - allerdings dann mit der ersten Schlaufe in kürzerer Version.
Der Vorteil liegt für mich klar auf der Hand: erstens hab` ich das Geld für den Schusskorb gespart ( hab` ich nicht - ich hatte nämlich einen und ihn verschenkt ) und zweitens schlepp ich keinen Balast mit mir rum. Beides hab` ich - wie Du siehst - probiert und bin bei den Schlaufen geblieben! ( Also: danke für das Angebot mit dem Korb )

Der Doppelzug klappt auch! Wichtig ist hierbei die "Ebenenverlagerung" beim Zug ( beim Rückschwung mit links nach vorne/oben, beim Vorschwung nach unten/hinten ). So kommst Du Dir nicht ins Gehege! Und wichtig: nicht reissen, sondern ruhig mit links arbeiten!

@ Snoekbaars & Matthias

Monofile Runninglines benutze ich nicht - wie ich überhaupt nur WF-Schnüre für die Einhand bevorzuge ( SK nur bei der Zweihand ). 
Sofern die Runningline nicht wie eine Zieharmonika aussieht, sollte es aber gerade mit den unterschiedlich langen Schlaufen am besten klappen.
Probiert`s bitte mal!

Ich hab` schon angemerkt, dass es wahrscheinlich einen Tag Übung/Fischen braucht. Dann ist die "Fummelei" keine mehr!!
Übrigens ist das kein "Eigengewächs": zu sehen in einschlägigen Videos bekannter Fliegenfischer - sollte also klappen!

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege


----------



## AndreasG (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Also, mein selbstgebauter hat bald ausgedient. Dann ist der dran http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...langId=-1&categoryId=36030&sc1=Search&feat=sr

Die nette Verwandschaft schickt ihn rüber!


----------



## gerätenarr (5. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mein selbstgebauter hat bald ausgedient. Dann ist der dran http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=36030&sc1=Search&feat=sr
> 
> Die nette Verwandschaft schickt ihn rüber!


 

Ja der ist gut!!!!!:k


----------



## AndreasG (6. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

@gerätenarr

Hast du ihn schon im Einsatz ?


----------



## Tisie (6. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo Ingo,





			
				Ingo Dege schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorteil liegt für mich klar auf der Hand: erstens hab` ich das Geld für den Schusskorb gespart (...) und zweitens schlepp ich keinen Balast mit mir rum.


hhmmm, beides sind für mich keine schlagenden Argumente gegen den Schußkorb. Der Preis ist kein Thema, wenn nicht gerade Orvis auf der Plastewanne stehen muß und obwohl ich mit meinem "Bauchladen" ab und zu belächelt werde, empfinde ich das nicht als Ballast ... eher im Gegenteil, bei einem Schnack kann man gemütlich die Rute und die schwergewordenen Arme ablegen und zum Transport von zwei, drei Flächschen Tuborg Grön ist das Teil auch sehr gut zu gebrauchen  #6 

Aber jeder so wie er's mag ... in diesem Sinne, herzliche Grüße und Petri Heil, Matthias


----------



## Ingo Dege (7. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Hallo Matthias,

.... an das Bier hab´ ich nicht gedacht ....... ich muss los...... Körbchen kaufen!

Mal im Ernst: versuch es einfach - vielleicht überzeugt dass!


Ingo


----------



## gerätenarr (7. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> @gerätenarr
> 
> Hast du ihn schon im Einsatz ?


 
nein, ich warte noch auf ein gutes Angebot in e'bay oder , ich möchte diese von Orvis oder ähnliche wie deiner.#6 

Ich habe so viele Jahre ohne Schnurkorb geangelt, dann möchte ich jetzt nicht überstürzen. #h


----------



## Gnilftz (7. August 2005)

*AW: Schnurkorb???*

Moin,
ich fische mal mit und mal ohne Schusskorb am Fluss.
Jede Variante hat so ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Ohne Korb ist man beweglicher, das Bier passt übrigens auch in die Rückentasche der Watweste... .
Der Vorteil im Fischen mit Korb ist für mich, wenn man in der Nacht fischt, dann ist es ganz schön, die Schnur geordnet im Schusskorb zu haben. Vorallem, wenn ich als anerkannter Wurflegastheniker mal wieder in einem Baum oder Strauch hänge. Dann wird das Körbchen abgelegt und die Fliege aus dem Unterholz gepuhlt.  Ohne den Korb müßte ich die Schnur aufspulen oder komplett ins Gras legen.

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------

